# can't disarm the system



## namyenruoj (May 24, 2009)

hello. i have issue with my viper 5901. i installed the system 2 years ago now. i notice my system after i armed it and few hours later i can not be able to disarm the system. what i do is i open the door and insert the key and turn it to on position after that i pressed the button from the sensor which is located on the windshield. why is it doing this.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

could be a wire came loose.


----------



## namyenruoj (May 24, 2009)

not really. i checked my wiring before. most of the time it works fine but there are some odd times that it will not work. is there anyway to reset the system. thanks again "icurle"


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

pull the fuses and then put them back in, this is more of a hard reset and would result in a "back to factory" setting.


----------



## namyenruoj (May 24, 2009)

thanks and i will try that


----------

